# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  cisco 887va adsl over isdn conf

## denlinux

Βοήθεια παιδιά δεν μπορώ με τίποτα να σηκώσω το ΑΤΜ 0


Building configuration...

Current configuration : 2124 bytes
!
! Last configuration change at 07:18:13 UTC Mon Jul 28 2014
!
version 15.4
service timestamps debug datetime msec
service timestamps log datetime msec
service password-encryption
!
hostname ΧΧΧ
!
boot-start-marker
boot-end-marker
!
aqm-register-fnf
!
enable secret 5 ΧΧΧΧΧ
!
no aaa new-model
!
!
!
!
no ip domain lookup
ip domain name χχχχχχχχχ
ip cef
no ipv6 cef
!
!
!
!
!
multilink bundle-name authenticated
!
!
!
!
license udi pid C886VA-K9 sn FCZ182993SH
!
!
username admin secret 5 ΧΧΧΧ
!
!
!
!
!
controller VDSL 0
!
!
!
!
interface ATM0
 no ip address
 no atm ilmi-keepalive
 pvc 8/35
  pppoe-client dial-pool-number 1
!
!
interface BRI0
 no ip address
 encapsulation hdlc
 shutdown
 isdn termination multidrop
!
interface Ethernet0
 no ip address
!
interface FastEthernet0
 no ip address
 no routing dynamic
!
interface FastEthernet1
 no ip address
!
interface FastEthernet2
 no ip address
!
interface FastEthernet3
 no ip address
!
!
interface Vlan1
 ip address 192.168.100.1 255.255.255.0
 ip nat inside
 ip virtual-reassembly in
!
interface Dialer1
 ip address negotiated
 ip nat outside
 ip virtual-reassembly in
 encapsulation ppp
 dialer pool 1
 dialer-group 1
 ppp authentication pap chap
 ppp chap hostname χχχχχχχχχχ
 ppp chap password 7 ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ
 ppp pap sent-username χχχχχχχχχ password 7 ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ
!
ip forward-protocol nd
no ip http server
no ip http secure-server
!
!
ip nat source static 192.168.100.5 χχχχχχχχχχχχχχ
ip nat inside source list 1 interface Dialer1 overload
ip route 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 Dialer1
!
!
access-list 10 permit 192.168.0.0 0.0.255.255
!
control-plane
!
!
mgcp behavior rsip-range tgcp-only
mgcp behavior comedia-role none
mgcp behavior comedia-check-media-src disable
mgcp behavior comedia-sdp-force disable
!
mgcp profile default
!
!
!
!
!
!
banner motd ^C Restricted Area ^C
!

line con 0
 password 7 χχχχχχχχχχχχ
 login
 no modem enable
line aux 0
line vty 0 4
 login local
 transport input ssh
!
scheduler allocate 20000 1000
!
end

----------


## SfH

Το dsl έχει σηκωθεί ?

Βάλτου κι ένα encapsulation στο pvc ( encapsulation aal5mux ppp dialer ή  encapsulation aal5snap ).

----------


## denlinux

έβαλα tzifos.

- - - Updated - - -

χρειάζομαι επειγόντως τα φώτα σας....εχω κάνει τα πάντα. το ΑΤΜ 0 is down λεει συνέχεια.
Καμιά άλλη πρόταση..?

το DSL έχει σηκωθεί.

- - - Updated - - -

παίδες κανένας άλλος...

- - - Updated - - -

??????????????????????

----------


## purpleaura

Είσαι σίγουρος ότι το 887VA παίζει με ISDN;

http://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/product...78_459542.html

----------


## denlinux

πολυ σίγουρος

- - - Updated - - -

το config μ ειναι σωστο....???

- - - Updated - - -

βλεπετε τιποτα περιεργο στο config.?

----------


## purpleaura

> πολυ σίγουρος
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> το config μ ειναι σωστο....???
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> βλεπετε τιποτα περιεργο στο config.?


AN διάβασες το data sheet, θα δεις ότι το 887VA είναι AnnexA router (POTS). Ο 886VA είναι Annex B. Τελικά ποιον έχεις;;;;

----------


## denlinux

Συγνώμη έκανα λάθος στο τίτλο   (ΕΙΝΑΙ 886VA - ΑΝΕΧ Β)
Διαπυστώστε το και από το running-config


Υπάρχει τιποτά άλλο που μπορώ να δοκιμάσω....??
Δείχνει συνέχεια ΑΤΜ0 down,δοκίμασα να φτιαξω sub interface αλλα τίποτα
κάνω debug ppp encapsulation - και δεν δείχνει τίποτα.

----------


## purpleaura

> Συγνώμη έκανα λάθος στο τίτλο   (ΕΙΝΑΙ 886VA - ΑΝΕΧ Β)
> Διαπυστώστε το και από το running-config
> 
> 
> Υπάρχει τιποτά άλλο που μπορώ να δοκιμάσω....??
> Δείχνει συνέχεια ΑΤΜ0 down,δοκίμασα να φτιαξω sub interface αλλα τίποτα
> κάνω debug ppp encapsulation - και δεν δείχνει τίποτα.


Δες αυτό.

----------


## denlinux

αυτό είναι vdsl over isdn και χρησιμοποιεί την ethernet 0.
Για adsl πρέπει να μπει η ΑΤΜ0

- - - Updated - - -

Υπάρχει κανένας που μπορεί να βοηθήσει..........ή να προτείνει κάτι..?

- - - Updated - - -

μετά από αλλαγές μου βγάζει αυτό στο debug atm erros


vc micro block get invalid vc handle

----------


## purpleaura

https://supportforums.cisco.com/disc...nt-connect-dsl

----------

